# Wanted ETA Movement



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wanted ETA Movement*


View Advert


Wanted ETA 2824-2 complete movement.

Anyone have one to spare.

Happy to discuss price 

Thank you.




*Advertiser*




PC-Magician



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£80.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

